# School of PE vs EET



## agni (Jun 10, 2014)

I failed the Civil-water resources exam a couple of times by relying on self study and was thinking to enroll in a prep class before the October exam. I scored 52/80 in the April exam and think with some help I could increase the odds of passing in the next try. I scored 26 in both am and pm last time and believe I need to improve in both breath and depth.

Reading the class reviews on the forums, I have pretty much narrowed down to either School of PE or EET for the webinar based classes. I get the impression that EET has some advantage in the depth module prep whereas people who have taken SoPE classes say they make the students prepare to do really well in the morning session.

I was hoping people here who have taken either of those classes to weigh in on this and help me pick a course. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 10, 2014)

My vote is for EET. Dr. Ibrahim, the owner, is the coolest dude you'll meet. He has a huge personal interest in seeing each of his students succeed. Several of my friends have taken EET classes with lots of praise for Dr. I. and staff. Good luck.


----------



## DanHalen (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm a former School of PE student and took them for both the FE and PE. They were spot on with the FE and felt they were a little weak on the PE. They definitely gear you up to do well on the morning session and barely skim the surface for the PM. Their thinking is that you work in the area you will take for the PM and should be able to study that on your own. I think alot of students including myself rely exclusively on the School of PE as their only exam preparation. I learned after the first time that was a mistake. The second time I bought books, study guides, and other references as recommended by other test takers who passed the exam. That made all the difference in the world. Since you're a WR/Env guy you need to have the Metcalf &amp; Eddy, Davis &amp; Cornwell, a good hydrology book, and a good water resources engineering book. You will kill the afternoon the next time you take it. No matter which prep class you take be sure to buy a few study guides written by different authors and work through all of the problems. As much as I hate it, pick up a copy of six minute solutions for WR/Env depth. It will help. I have a copy for sale and if you want it send me a PM. Six Minute Solutions was way harder than anything I saw on the exam but there are parts to each problem that are relevant and you will know your stuff when you finish going through it.

The School of PE stated several times that we should study other material but I didn't and that's on me. Their prep class notes are outstanding and that was what I used for 95% on the AM exam. The way I look at it is the School of PE's prep class is like building a house and they help you build your foundation and framing. The rest is up to you. That's why they tell you to study other material.

I can't speak for EET and haven't heard of them until today. I trust what ptatohed says and since he recommends EET over School of PE then I would definitely give them some consideration. I don't think there is any prep class out there that will give you 100% exam preparation. There will be some outside work that you will have to do on your own. If you need help getting material together to study check this thread: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18130&amp;hl=


----------



## soniahuff (Sep 4, 2014)

EET 100%! I also took civil PE with env/WR DEPTH. Nazrul is the instructor for the depth. He is awesome and will def prepare you for that portion. He does give recommendations for other books you should have in your library but he really goes thru everything and as long as you put the work in, the pm exam will hold no surprises. HIGHLY RECOMMEND!!!


----------



## ofareggie (Sep 19, 2014)

My response to this thread:



> My quick review of School of PE:
> 
> I took the SoPE review course for the FE Fall 2011. Helped a lot, I passed.
> 
> ...



Update: I did pass second time around (prayed a lot more second time)


----------



## Prad (Jan 18, 2019)

Agni,

I took both School of PE as well as EET. I started with school of PE. Went ok till breath portion. Depth portion literally was all over the place. I took my first sample test and scored around 60/80 on that. Three weeks before the exam, I found out regarding EET through this forum. Initially, I only joined for depth. It was a master class.

Nazrul (instructor) made depth seem simple. He spent more time in explaining the concepts, followed by examples. I took the ondemand version and  felt I missed the classroom approach. After my depth, just before a week, I also enrolled in breath. I felt, at ease with EET. I was averaging 72-75/80 in the two tests EET administered.

I would unqualifiedly recommend EET. This was my first time PE attempt and I passed it. Much of the credit goes to them. EET supplies their own binders and they follow the syllabus listed in NCEES. So, in the real exam you are not flipping back and forth pages. For the most part I used their binders. I wish you all the best and success with your PE. You will do it! Thanks.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 23, 2019)

Prad said:


> Agni,
> 
> I took both School of PE as well as EET. I started with school of PE. Went ok till breath portion. Depth portion literally was all over the place. I took my first sample test and scored around 60/80 on that. Three weeks before the exam, I found out regarding EET through this forum. Initially, I only joined for depth. It was a master class.
> 
> ...


Yup, the guys at EET really care and are awesome.  Thanks for the feedback Pred!


----------



## johnnyboy (May 20, 2019)

Samir and Nazrul are the best.  I took the EET class and I have taken the school of PE in the past.  I passed the PE construction exam this time because of EET professors and teaching materials.  EET has real simulation exam similar to the PE exam which helps to prepare for the actual exam.  School of PE doesn't have simulation exam at the end and their PM portion is not detailed when compared to EET. I highly recommend EET class.


----------

